# May photo contest



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Austin, a couple of weeks ago, eyeing the ice cream like he doesn't know quite what it is...but did eat it!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The only food my dogs get are made for dogs. Too many allergies, but it will be fun seeing your dogs enjoy their treats. Bully sticks ain't so pretty.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's first experience with ice cream...as a 9 wk old..


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha with some Sweet corn..


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo's first Frosty Paws










And his face afterwards =)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Man, is it just the picture or does Enzo have some long ears? They're so cute! Very cute pictures so far everyone!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He does have long ears! We call him batdog. lol


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, well, batdog seems to be really enjoying his frosty paws!! So cuuuute.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Man, is it just the picture or does Enzo have some long ears? They're so cute! Very cute pictures so far everyone!


I was thinking the same thing! Enzo is SO cute with those ears!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks =) We kinda like him


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Man, those are some long, but really cute, ears !!!


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Another virgin Frosty Paws experience...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

lmwsport7 said:


> Another virgin Frosty Paws experience...


THIS IS TOO CUTE!!!

And I thought my Bailey looked like a baby seal...this pup has her beat!!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Hold the mustard, hold the relish - here's Knox patiently awaiting his first campfire hotdog.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the crimped ears!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

lmwsport7 said:


> Another virgin Frosty Paws experience...


 
Good god is that cute or what!!!!!


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hard to believe she was ever that small!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

He was still drying off after an afternoon of swimming in the lake!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin says" I'd like mine medium rare please !"


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Not submitting for contest but wanted to share a bit of summer with Jazz & Jules:


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Thanks =) We kinda like him


 My heart Golden, Sunshine, was a red boy with super - long ears as a puppy. I remember him getting all sorts of stuff on those ears. They's drop in his food, the water bowl, the mud, ect.... He grew to be the most beautiful Golden I've ever seen. Your Enzo is just precious!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Not submitting for contest but wanted to share a bit of summer with Jazz & Jules:


Gee can I come spend summer with you all...lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

alank said:


> gee can i come spend summer with you all...lol


ahahahaha! Byob!


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Paxton, my grandpuppy!*

Chilling, just having a beer with the boys _(Not really, just licking the bottle_). ::wavey:


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

*One More...of Paxton*

Paxton is my daughter's Golden, he's two years old and beautiful, although I'm a little prejudice!  And of couse a very blurry Duke having his corn on the cob too. Also had to throw in my daughter's other dog, Quinn a Yorkie! :


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My guys don't get those "summer time treats" so we won't be submitting an entry. Yeah, I know, BORING!:uhoh:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this is as close as Ranger is going to get. Not from him not getting treats but from him eating them too fast for me to take a pic!

What? Doesn't everyone use a wheat thins box as a pillow?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

This was our first golden, Chip, RIP sweet boy. He loved corn on the cob.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Pearl and Brie waiting to lick the bowl and spoon after John finishes his nightly bowl of ice cream.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Expect the voting thread in a day or 2. We got some great entries again this month.


----------

